# Ibanez RG7621 Resto Project



## nothingleft09 (May 1, 2011)

Ok guys, so I kinda wasn't sure about throwing a post up on this. I'm in school for Collision Repair (Body Shop) so I thought I would resto my $170 eBay score. A 1999 RG7621. She was beat to death. Bridge was rusted, pickups so corroded i had to jam the gain completely with a tube screamer to get anything out of them, things like that. But, I love 7621's. Have since I was 19 and first saw one. So here is what she looked like when I first got her... 

I can't get pics to post for some reason so here are the pics so far that i have. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626282186787/

I ordered a new bridge plate and Graph Tech saddles from Adam (Elysian) and BKP Aftermaths uncovered in black from Nick (Zimbloth), new electronics and a new wiring kit from Stew-Mac. Right now she is getting Satin finished body and neck. I like satin black finishes.  I'm thinking about light sanding and satin finishing the headstock also. Any opinions on that? More pics to come. Thanks guys.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 1, 2011)

Looks really good, can't go wrong with matte/satin black finishes.


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks. I got most of it done. I just have to wetsand and get the finish flat and i'm done messing with it. lol


----------



## jymellis (May 1, 2011)

where you at in ky?


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 2, 2011)

jymellis said:


> where you at in ky?


 
Southeastern side. Prestonsburg, Pikeville area. 

And yay, Bareknuckle Aftermath 7's came today!


----------



## jymellis (May 2, 2011)

hell yeah. i got a uv needs a new gloss black finish. was gonna offer you some $$ this summer but thats kinda far.


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 2, 2011)

jymellis said:


> hell yeah. i got a uv needs a new gloss black finish. was gonna offer you some $$ this summer but thats kinda far.


 
Well, this is kinda my first one. lol Painting a guitar is alot different than painting a car. There is a place in Winchester,KY just off of I-75 that refinishes guitars. For a UV that you really care about... i would get it done pro if you were going to pay for it. There are a bunch of books on how to paint one yourself though. I would check a few out if you don't want to shell out cash or don't have the cash for a pro refinish and try it yourself on a cheap piece of crap first.  Personally i want mine swirled by the guy on the forum that lives in TN and did dude from White Chapel's 8 string.

And yeah, that's a 4 hour drive. lol I just came through there last week.


----------



## jordanky (May 2, 2011)

nothingleft09 said:


> Southeastern side. Prestonsburg, Pikeville area.
> 
> And yay, Bareknuckle Aftermath 7's came today!



Dude, I'm in Belfry. Are you going to school at Mayo? I went there, small world haha


----------



## jymellis (May 2, 2011)

nothingleft09 said:


> Well, this is kinda my first one. lol Painting a guitar is alot different than painting a car. There is a place in Winchester,KY just off of I-75 that refinishes guitars. For a UV that you really care about... i would get it done pro if you were going to pay for it. There are a bunch of books on how to paint one yourself though. I would check a few out if you don't want to shell out cash or don't have the cash for a pro refinish and try it yourself on a cheap piece of crap first.  Personally i want mine swirled by the guy on the forum that lives in TN and did dude from White Chapel's 8 string.
> 
> And yeah, that's a 4 hour drive. lol I just came through there last week.


 
im gonna pay a pro at a car shop


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 2, 2011)

jordanky said:


> Dude, I'm in Belfry. Are you going to school at Mayo? I went there, small world haha


 
Yeah, that's where i go to school. lol Omg... please tell me you play metal before i die in country hell.....


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 2, 2011)

jymellis said:


> im gonna pay a pro at a car shop


 
lol If i can't get it right at home and i can't get that one guy to swirl it... I'm gonna take it to the body shop and do it there. We can still spray laquer for some reason.


----------



## jordanky (May 2, 2011)

nothingleft09 said:


> Yeah, that's where i go to school. lol Omg... please tell me you play metal before i die in country hell.....



Haha yeah man. I'm not too much into country.


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 3, 2011)

jordanky said:


> Haha yeah man. I'm not too much into country.


 
Awesome. lol May have to jam sometime.


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 3, 2011)

Here's a pic of the aftermaths installed.  







And here's a pic of the satin finish i put on the neck that made a HUGE difference to me personally. 






It still needs some work on the paint. I'm just having a little harder time with wood vs. metal. The spray can crap is definitely out and i'm going to paint it at the body shop in August. If you look close you can barely see the V shape just below the 7th tuner when the neck and headstock meet. It feels great actually. All i did was tape off everything like normal around the headstock, neck, fretboard and where the neck meets the body because i din't want to add any thickness there because of the neck pocket. Then sprayed it with Valspar Satin Gloss that i got at Lowe's for $3.50. I like it and i prefer an oiled or satin finish neck and i already had sand paper so it only cost me a can of satin clear and the 15 minutes to do it.


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 11, 2011)

Ok guys, my bridge from Adam (Elysian) should be here in the next week or so. So i'm pretty much getting my ideas finalized for this project. Basically i'm going to either fill the hole for the volume knob, or i'm going to fill the blade selector switch hole and open up the volume pot hole a little and go with a 3 way switch. What would be the best way for filling either of these? Definitely need some input on this. Once i finish this it's flat black paint time and i'm done.


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 30, 2011)

Ok here is a video I posted on Elysian's thread about the bridges. This is after everything done except the filling the 5-way switch hole for the 3 way switch. Sounds awesome. Theres a before video on my youtube account of the pre-bridge and saddles install.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I should have some new pics up here in a few hours of the filled 5 way and the 3 way toggle mod. Humanfuseben will be doing the swirl for me when I get the money here in the next month or so and she will be done.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well guys, she is finished. Sorta, i need to give it a good once over with some 2,000 grit to get it unform but she is sitting in here case hardening further for the next few days. I let the guitar dry for 2 days before re-assembling and I'm just letting it harden for another week before final sanding. 5 way is filled, 3 way is in and she looks good enough for me.  Throughly happy compared to what it looked like when i first got it. And the fact I paid $170 for the 7621 and the case from ebay makes it even better. I've put $400 in this guitar and I can definitely say I'm proud of it. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 20, 2011)

really nice!


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright guys. Here we go. The guitar is in bare wood once again in preperation for this... 





The Synergy Green Metallic from the new Chevrolet Camaro. It is taking longer than expected because some chemicals are currently on order. (Damn hardener!) Anyway, this is the new color. And JordanKY 'ed me on a smokin hot metal flake chevy camaro color. lol Congrats on the 1527 paint Jordan!


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy shit, this is going to be beautiful.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 25, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Holy shit, this is going to be beautiful.


Agreed. This shit is going to be EPIC.


----------



## Michael T (Aug 26, 2011)

Love me sum green


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yup. Michael T and JordanKY had a heads up already though.  And a pic before anyone else but this isn't a paint sample. This is the ACTUAL paint and clear sprayed on one of our Azko Nobel paint cards for testing mixes out. So this will be the finished product. I'm going to reseal the guitar then prime with a white primer and basecoat before nailing it with this and 3 coats of clear.  Though I may leave out the basecoat. This shit is expensive also. HALF a litre is $70. So no runs and get it right the first spray. Prep, prep and more prep to make sure it's 110% the first time i do it. And i'm not fucking around. I'm doing it in the paint booth and baking it on every paint run also so I know it's hard as hell when it's done and won't chip as easy.


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 26, 2011)

That's fucking awesome bro. Seriously. I would love to have access to paints like that.


----------



## jordanky (Aug 31, 2011)

I may strip mine back down and let you work some magic on it... I'm bored with nothing else to work on!


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 31, 2011)

I think you should try sealing it with that sealer I sent you a pic of. THEN primer the hell out of it. lol


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok boys, Are you ready for the new pics? Hope so. lol Camaro Synergy Green Ibanez RG7621 is done and drying in the booth over the weekend.  The pics are in order from bare wood to clear coat. Took me all day today. Once it cures over the weekend it get wetsanded with 1500 and 2000 grit and a good buff and it will look like a mirror. The clear that was used on it was $300 a gallon. Autoclear 3.  I just had to wait my turn in the booth. Can't wait to get it put together and get the new Painkillers in it!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 23, 2011)

Goddamn..


----------



## btfsam (Sep 23, 2011)

since you just snagged those painkillers off the classifieds sell me the aftermaths!


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 23, 2011)

Michael T got the aftermaths awhile ago in a trade for my other RG7621. It's all stock. lol


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the likes on the pics guys. I've been waiting forever to paint this thing.


----------



## Michael T (Sep 24, 2011)

Bro, I should've sent you my RG that's being painted. He's had it for a week now and she's not even primed. 
She gets done tho its gonna be sick. My New Guinea Yellow next to your Synergy Green would look Awesome. 



Loving the Green bro, great job +1


----------



## orakle (Sep 24, 2011)

w
o
a
h
t
h
a
t
c
o
l
o
r


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 24, 2011)

Michael T said:


> Bro, I should've sent you my RG that's being painted. He's had it for a week now and she's not even primed.
> She gets done tho its gonna be sick. My New Guinea Yellow next to your Synergy Green would look Awesome.
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.  can't wait to see urs done also!


----------



## btfsam (Sep 24, 2011)

haha i cant wait until my 7621 gets here! cant wait to get the fixed bridge brother to my rg7620


----------



## gheoss (Sep 24, 2011)

thats plain beautiful


----------



## eurolove (Sep 25, 2011)

be sure to post some sound clips when you are done. there are none of a basswood body guitar with painkillers


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good point. I'll throw some up when I get them in. They should be here tomorrow.  Thanks Clintsal for the lightning fast shipping!

So here are the pics minus pickups. She's together, just not wired with pups.





The metal flake is much more prominent after it was wetsanded and buffed to death. This thing is SHINY and the pics do not do the color justice.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 26, 2011)

It's actually darker in person. Exactly like the 2010-11 Camaro actually. I think it has more flake in it though.  lol Enjoy the pics guys. I guess I'll do an NGD in the sevenstring thread when it's got pups and strings. Thanks to everyone who checked it out, liked it or just commented. You're all good people in my book!

Mike


----------



## jordanky (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like shit... Give it to me!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2011)

That is sick hawt man. I really didn't think I would dig it, but with the black hardware as accents, it really pops. Very nicely done man!


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 26, 2011)

jordanky said:


> Looks like shit... Give it to me!


 
You have a custom painted chevy colored 1527 if i remember correctly sir.  And you're a gear whore. lol 



Mordacain said:


> That is sick hawt man. I really didn't think I would dig it, but with the black hardware as accents, it really pops. Very nicely done man!


 
Thanks. I dig the Camaro's big time and I didn't even think about it til I got it together but the theme is the same with the black and green. lol Now if I could only find that 69 SS dash badge I have lying around...


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Sep 27, 2011)

That is awesome! If only Ibanez made guitars in this colour!!!!!


----------



## nothingleft09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are the Painkiller 7 soundclips.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...painkiller-7s-basswood-ibanez-soundclips.html


----------

